# Typical floor refinish pricing



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

So I know what Im going to charge but I'm curious what any flooring guys think.room is 12×12. Need to sand down, teak stain, poly finish the room. What would you charge?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

About a month ago I finished building a farm table and stepback china cabinet for a client. They're getting their dining room floor redone, oak 16×16 and they said it was costing them $3000.00. Sand down and only clear put over it.


----------



## 4wood (Jul 12, 2018)

If you have not finished a similar floor in the past DON'T DO IT. Do you know what type of wood floor it is, solid, engineered or other. What type of finish is on the floor now. If it is an aluminum oxide finish you will never be able to sand it off. Do you have the proper equipment to do the job? If you have to rely on rental equipment you are taking your chances of a machine that will probably not work as good as it should because many non professionals have used and abused it. THINGS CAN GO BAD QUICKLY and I know you would not want to pay someone to replace the floor.

As far as pricing goes it will vary by the type of FLOOR finish, number of coats and the part of the country you live in. Most refinishing jobs are priced by the square foot with a minimum. In many areas a company will not do a job that is less than 300 square feet. If they do the job they will charge for 300 square feet. Call several flooring companies that do refinishing in your area and ask them what they charge

Do you happen to have liability insurance?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I would heed 4woods' sage advice.

Call 3 professionals and you'll get different prices.

I did the grunt work when we had our floors done and the price differences was unreal.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

4Wood has good advice. But I've ignored good advice before and done floor refinishing for a number of client's small rooms. And I've refinished all the wood floors in my house maybe twice in the last 30 years and had employed a floor refinishing guy who was good. I'd say sanding is hardest, especially corners and the wall/floor interface where the big sander can't reach. Professional equipment makes a huge difference. Which you probably don't have. So I agree with 4Wood, don't do it unless you really need the money. $10/sq ft. ?

And I used only water based finishes, except one time in a wood floor bathroom. The smell from oil based polyurethane in a small room is really brutal. In a large room, it will smell up the whole house. Decent water-based has a hardly noticeable smell, and you can do two coats the first day. It dries far faster than oil-based. Third and final coat on day 2.


----------

